#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Medical Colleges in Australia - List of Medical Colleges in Australia

## nitika.arora

Medical education in Australia is provided by the medical schools and faculties of various universities. There are both undergraduate and graduate medical programs, accreditation for which is provided by the Australian Medical Council.
*
List of Medical Colleges in Australia*

Australian National University  [ANU]Bond University  [Bond]Deakin University  [Deakin]Flinders University  [FLINDERS]Griffith University  [GRIFFITH]James Cook University  [JCU]Monash University  [MONASH]University of Adelaide  [ADELAIDE]University of New South Wales  [UNSW]University of Newcastle  [NEWCASTLE]University of Notre Dame Australia - The  [UNDA]University of Queensland  [QUEENSLAND]University of Sydney  [SYDNEY]University of Tasmania  [TASMANIA]University of Western Australia  [UWA]University of Western Sydney  [UWS]University of Wollongong  [UOW]





  Similar Threads: Fake faculty members caught at 17 medical colleges Dental Colleges in Australia - List of Dental Colleges in Australia Best mba colleges in australia - MBA College in Australia List of Top Colleges in Australia - List of top ranked colleges in australia Colleges in Australia - Top Universities in Australia - List of Colleges in Australia

----------

